# Eclipse aufräumen Java Projekte sortieren



## ocsme (16. Feb 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage wie bekommt man denn in Eclipse etwas Ordnung?
Wir haben für jede Übungsaufgabe die Wir bekommen haben ein Java Projekt erstellt. Nun habe ich in meinem Eclipseworkspace 15 Java Projekte. 
Ich würde die nur gerne so anordnen das die Uni Übungen in einen Ordner kommen sollen als so z. B.
Uebungen
Uebungzettel 1 ... 15
Sonstiges
Meine Uebungen 1 ... 40 

Da es ja alles Projekte sind habe ich ja immer den src und bin Ordner wenn ich die nun exportiere habe ich nicht nur die Java Datei.
Muss ich wirklich ein neuen Workspace anlegen dort die Ordnerstruktur aufbauen mittel package z. B. und dann die Java Class Dateien Kopieren also jede Zeile (Das gesamte Dokument) dort einfüge, speichere und ausführen? Oder bekommt man das irgendwie nochmal getrennt ganz einfach und einfach in so eine Struktur neu eingebaut?

Ich hoffe ihr verstehe halbwegs was ich vor habe 

LG


----------



## ocsme (16. Feb 2019)

ocsme hat gesagt.:


> Guten Tag zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage wie bekommt man denn in Eclipse etwas Ordnung?
> Wir haben für jede Übungsaufgabe die Wir bekommen haben ein Java Projekt erstellt. Nun habe ich in meinem Eclipseworkspace 15 Java Projekte.
> ...




Hab es hin bekommen ist ja super COOL 
Ich habe jetzt ein Projekt für Programmieren Teil 1 erstellt dort einen src Ordner mit meinen Packages Uebung 1 ... 
dann geht man auf Import und Über General / File System kann man die Dateien aus dem alten Workspace in den neuen Laden. Somit befülle ich die Packages des neuen Workspace geordnet mit den Java Dateien.
Ich hatte schon angefangen alles per Hand einzutragen doch dabei wird man ja verrückt 

LG


----------

